# EMP Proofe Box?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

EMP Proof Pelican IM2975 Case, EMP Hardened Case
LOL?!
It look like an Plastic Box with Alu Tape....

Its that easy? Just an Plastic Box with Alu Tape?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Pretty simple, wonder what the warranty is?
And, you could do it yourself for half price?


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

The point is what is necessary to make it EMP Proofe?
Warenty? When the 3rd Wold ware get hotter do you realy travel around the Globe after an Nuclear Strike to get your Money back because the Case wasnt EMP Proof?

What is what I say on an other Tread for 98% of the People where its impossible to defiant which Product is fake and which one is real.
So when i see you some long storage food and you open it in 10 Years and everything is rotten what will you do? Nothing...
When you buy an Ballistic Vest and you got Shoot and you are die what can you do? Nothing...

So its easy for some People who want money fake something who look nice but is useless when someone it need.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can make a farraday cage much cheaper on your own. Metal feed bucket, reflectix, aluminum foil, and aluminum tape. You need a few layers. Pelican cases are great but they are very expensive for what they are IMO.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Metal feed bucket


?! You mean an ordinary Metal Box?!


> reflectix


never hear about that.


> You need a few layers.


How about Metal/ Pertinax/ Metal...?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

User Name said:


> ?! You mean an ordinary Metal box


Yes. An ammo can will work as well.



User Name said:


> never hear about that.


It's the material used to make windshield reflectors for your vehicle.



User Name said:


> How about Metal/ Pertinax/ Metal...?


Not familiar with pertinax. But it could work. One of our emp experts might enlighten us on that.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Yes. An ammo can will work as well.


The Chance getting an Ammo Box are quite 0. Other idea?


> It's the material used to make windshield reflectors for your vehicle.


I dont have any so can you explain what it is.


> Not familiar with pertinax. But it could work. One of our emp experts might enlighten us on that.


That stuff what the use for electronic stuff. The Green or Red Plastic Stile thing...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm no expert, but from my understanding, a emp case is just a shield around your valuable electronic s to make them less prone to being "fried".
So, basically what was said above, any metal box, with aluminum foil inside, with padding to keep the electronic device from pulses. 
Try YouTube videos for emp boxes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Search here on the forum ..... several in depth posts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yes. An ammo can will work as well.


An ammo can *could* work, but it needs additional work to be a solid Faraday box.
The rubber gasket that keeps out water and air is actually a defeating quality when electrical current is involved.
Yes, it is an insulator, but the E1 pulse works differently. That gasket will allow the smallest gap between conductive surfaces for the pulse to get through.
If you are going to use an ammo can for all around protection, you could keep the can exactly as it is, and just make sure to wrap all internal contents in a few layers of heavy duty aluminum foil with an insulating gap between layers(like cardboard or foam).
Technically, this means that the true Faraday protection is only found in the wrapped items, and is not the box itself. However, the box would still keep out air and water. Keep a desiccant pack in there, and it will be an awesome home for your fragile electronics.

Now, if you want to make that ammo can into a true Faraday box, rip out that lid gasket and stuff that crevice with rolled aluminum foil. Use as much as you can, while still being able to close the lid tightly. This will close off the gap between conductive surfaces, and actually mate them together with the foil.
You will want to visually inspect all welds to ensure there are no gaps at all.
With a steel box, gaskteded with an aluminum seal, just line the inside of the box with an insulator(not actually necessary if the wall thickness is standard), and fill it with anything you wish to keep safe.
The aluminum gasket will remove the need for any aluminum tape to wrap the lid, so no sticky residue later.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Metal gallon paint can. Metal garbage can. Those are very good containers .


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Please read the article in the link below. I've seen lots of U-tubers, read many website opinions and I've heard many opinions. The author of the article below is one of the most recognized sources on the subject. Kauboy has nicely summarized the article, but I'd suggest that everyone read the complete article. One of the biggest things as Kauboy said is not having any gaps. I attended a prepper get together where an electrical engineer gave a talk on EMP protection and showed us a 10 gallon garbage can that he had put together as a Faraday cage with copper foil tape with *conductive glue*. The 3 handles on the can and lid were not riveted in place but rather used slots in the can and lid and the handles had tabs that were inserted into the slots and bent over to retain the handles. The gaps from the slots were huge (from an EMP point of view). I asked him about it and he was amazed that he hadn't noticed them. Yes, every gap must be sealed. He said he would solder the gaps closed. All lids, covers, etc. must be *bare metal to bare metal connections*. There are lots of articles out there on EMP, but check the credentials of the authors. Any kind of electric cord or cable penetrating the Faraday cage acts as an "antenna" to allow the EMP entry.

Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Please read the article in the link below. I've seen lots of U-tubers, read many website opinions and I've heard many opinions. The author of the article below is one of the most recognized sources on the subject. Kauboy has nicely summarized the article, but I'd suggest that everyone read the complete article. One of the biggest things as Kauboy said is not having any gaps. I attended a prepper get together where an electrical engineer gave a talk on EMP protection and showed us a 10 gallon garbage can that he had put together as a Faraday cage with copper foil tape with *conductive glue*. The 3 handles on the can and lid were not riveted in place but rather used slots in the can and lid and the handles had tabs that were inserted into the slots and bent over to retain the handles. The gaps from the slots were huge (from an EMP point of view). I asked him about it and he was amazed that he hadn't noticed them. Yes, every gap must be sealed. He said he would solder the gaps closed. All lids, covers, etc. must be *bare metal to bare metal connections*. There are lots of articles out there on EMP, but check the credentials of the authors. Any kind of electric cord or cable penetrating the Faraday cage acts as an "antenna" to allow the EMP entry.
> 
> Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com


here's a UTube of a professional running lab tests on a garbage can Faraday cage ..... 



 ..... it's probably one of the better sources on the subject ....

it dramatically demonstrates the necessity of using blocking on the seams - he uses copper tape .... my problem with using a one time sealer, like copper tape, is the total lack of preparation need to open/close the Faraday cage on a regular basis in a post EMP or Carrington Effect scenario .... in both a nuk EMP or Carrington situation the initial blast isn't a single occurrence event - all kinds of unpredictable follow up blasts can and should be expected .... you'll have to use and then re-secure your electronics on a regular basis ...

instead of copper tape I recommend 000Fine steel wool as re-usable blocking for that garbage can lid ... copper tape or full welding/brazing/soldering on the handles will handle those exposures ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> .... in both a nuk EMP or Carrington situation the initial blast isn't a single occurrence event - all kinds of unpredictable follow up blasts can and should be expected .... you'll have to use and then re-secure your electronics on a regular basis ...
> 
> instead of copper tape I recommend 000Fine steel wool as re-usable blocking for that garbage can lid ... copper tape or full welding/brazing/soldering on the handles will handle those exposures ....


Yes, there is the likelihood of additional events. However, the effect that happens resulting in an EMP pulse being generated is not something that can happen again soon after the first.
The first EMP hit will ionize the atmosphere, throwing all of the possible electrons hurtling out away from the blast, and toward us... and everywhere else.
Due to this ionization, any follow up blasts won't have the same available electrons to send the same pulse.
The same effect would take hours to be possible again, after the first blast.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Yes, there is the likelihood of additional events. However, the effect that happens resulting in an EMP pulse being generated is not something that can happen again soon after the first.
> The first EMP hit will ionize the atmosphere, throwing all of the possible electrons hurtling out away from the blast, and toward us... and everywhere else.
> Due to this ionization, any follow up blasts won't have the same available electrons to send the same pulse.
> The same effect would take hours to be possible again, after the first blast.


a nuk attack could extend many months if not years - doesn't matter the concentration of ions - there's no possible gauge available to the average Joe to make that determination - a continued protection plan thru Faraday cages is the only answer .....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> a nuk attack could extend many months if not years - doesn't matter the concentration of ions - there's no possible gauge available to the average Joe to make that determination - a continued protection plan thru Faraday cages is the only answer .....


Dude, if you're thinking about a nuclear war lasting months, your Faraday cage isn't going to protect you from anything...

A nuclear war is not a protracted encounter. It is an end game. *IF* humans ever decide to pull that trigger, there won't be ANYTHING left after a week, let alone a month.


----------

